# Another Hardware and Mod Update on 20mm's PC.



## 20mmrain (Nov 11, 2010)

I posted pics in the Case mod section as well but since my main rig is always a constant Project I thought I would post another thread on my PC hear as well. Here are the pics I posted in the Modder's area too.

Let me know what you think here.

Old Specs....
i7 860 @ 4.0Ghz
EVGA P55 SLI
Corsair XMS3 4GB
Corsair 850HX PSU
CM Hyper 212+
EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB SLI
Patriot 64GB Warp V2 SSD Raid-0
Western Digital 500GB Black Caviar

Old Mods....
Blow whole in Side Panel Window
Stock but good cable Management 

New Specs.....
i5 650 @ 4.2 Ghz
EVGA P55 SLI
Corsair  XMS3 4Gb @ 1552
Corsair 850HX
Zerotherm ZT-10D 
XFX AMD Radeon HD6870 Crossfire
Western Digital Black Caviar 500GB Raid - 0

New Mods....
Got new side panel W/O Blow Whole
Added False floor Made Out of Plexiglas
Added Blow Whole in false floor
Paint Mod to the false floor
Mod Right cable extensions.

Pics....


















*Here is a link to the Mod Gallery where it is posted for more pics.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2825.html

Also if someone is interested on how I did this mod I wrote a small description on that page on how to perform it. 

If people still want more information on how to do this please let me know and I will record it here with another piece of Plexiglas and show you a step by step on how to bend Plexiglas correctly.

Other wise opinions and thoughts are welcome. *


----------



## t_ski (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good, but I hope one of your next projects is to replace the split loom tubing on the fans with sleeving.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 11, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Looks good, but I hope one of your next projects is to replace the split loom tubing on the fans with sleeving.



Actually I agree and it is my next thing to do.... although the problem is I like the fatness it gives those skinny wires. So what I might do is go back at it with a little better loom and a little better. Heat shrink tubing. Then clean it up a little bit.

But If I do go back with loom again I will not be using Split this time. But I am also open to any other suggestions if you know something that will give the wire similar thinness but be cleaner.

I thought sleeving the cables myself with a little larger (Not to large) sleeves but I have seen others do it and it looks like crap.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd get some quality blue sleeving to match what you already have.


----------

